# insulation and advanced framing



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Zone 2, hot and humid---


I am thinking about building a 'shed', 16' x 24', 2 x4 walls, 24" OC, and want it to be energy efficient. (it might convert to an office space or MIL suite at some point in the future so I would want to get the details correct up front, plus i like learning about this stuff...)

So, I ~think~ from reading the tables, and please correct this idea if it is wrong, that I can frame the walls 24" OC and use 2 x 4s since it is single story with a simple roof. 

If I pay the extra for 2 x 6 walls will the insulation gain(assuming i follow the techniques for a tight envelope) be worth it in my climate? 

I would probably use a mini-split for hvac, or maybe a through the wall unit, if that matters. 

Comments are appreciated!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Going to 2x6 for insulation purposes is not really worth it.

I prefer 2x6 structure but not for the insulation value.

Look up rigid foam to the exterior and go that route.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Going to 2x6 for insulation purposes is not really worth it.
> 
> I prefer 2x6 structure but not for the insulation value.
> 
> Look up rigid foam to the exterior and go that route.


i think that is what i am going to do.


----------

